# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Vlera e dites se xhuma

## Dritë

*Vlera e ditës së xhuma* 


Xhumaja është një ditë e shenjtë dhe festë për çdo musliman. Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, se Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: *Dita më e mirë në të cilën ka lindur dielli është dita e xhumasë. Në këtë ditë është krijuar Ademi (alejhi selam), në këtë ditë është futur në xhenet, në këtë ditë është nxjerrë nga xhenneti dhe nuk do të bëhet kiameti vetëm se në këtë ditë. Muslimi.*

Gjithashtu, transmetohet nga Ibn Abasi se e ka dëgjuar Pejgamberin salallahu alejhi ue selem duke thënë: *Kush i pluhuros këmbët në rrugën e Allahut (në shkuarjen në namazin e xhumasë), Allahu do ta ruajë nga zjarri i xhehenemit. Buhariu.*

*Çduhet të bëhet para namazit të xhumasë?*

Pastrimi i trupit apo marrja gusël është obligim për çdo musliman që shkon për të falur xhumanë
Lidhur me këtë Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: *Larja në ditën e xhuma është obligim për çdo moshërritur. Buhariu dhe Muslimi.*


Veshja e rrobave të pastra dhe parfumimi i trupit para shkuarjes në xhami për namazin e xhumasë

Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: *Pastrimi në ditën e xhuma është obligim i çdo muslimani dhe atë ditë duhen veshur rrobat më të pastra. Dhe nëse ka parfum, le të parfumohet prej tij. Ahmedi.*

*Shkuarja sa më herët në xhami*

Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, se Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë:* Në ditën e xhuma melekët qëndrojnë në dyert e çdo xhamie dhe i regjistrojnë një nga një (personat të cilët shkojnë për ta falur xhumanë). Kur imami ngjitet në minber, ata i mbyllin regjistrat dhe shkojnë të marrin pjesë në përmendjen e Allahut të Lartësuar. Ai që shkon më herët në xhuma, është sikur të ketë therur një deve, pastaj ai pas tij sikur të ketë therur një lopë, pastaj ai pas tij sikur të ketë therur një dele, ai pas tij sikur të ketë therur një pulë, ndërsa ai i fundit sikur t´i jetë falur një vezë. Buhariu dhe Muslimi.*

Dijetarët islamë kanë thënë se momenti i shkuarjes së hershme në ditën e xhuma fillon menjëherë pas zenitit të diellit (koha e fillimit të namazit të drekës) dhe përfundon me qëndrimin e imamit në minber.

Preferohet që të lexohet surja El-Kehf në ditën e xhuma. Transmetohet se Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: *Kush e lexon suren El-Kehf ditën e xhuma, e mbulon drita prej këmbëve e deri në kupën qiellore, dritë që do të ndriçojë në Ditën e Gjykimit, dhe i falen të gjitha mëkatet (e vogla) midis dy xhumave. Hakimi.*

Gjithashtu, preferohet që të shtohen lutjet në ditën e xhuma, sepse në atë ditë është një kohë kur Allahu i Lartësuar i pranon lutjet. Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, se Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë:* Me të vërtetë, në ditën e xhuma është një kohë në të cilën, nëse muslimanët e kalojnë duke iu lutur Allahut, Allahu me të vërtetë do t`u përgjigjet atyre. Buhariu dhe Muslimi.*

Në komentin e caktimit të kohës së këtij momenti në ditën e xhuma disa dijetarë islamë kanë thënë se kjo kohë është pas hytbes së parë e deri në përfundimin e namazit, ndërsa disa dijetarë të tjerë thonë se kjo kohë është pas namazit të ikindisë e deri në perëndimin e diellit.


Namazi i xhumasë është farz për çdo musliman, i mençur, moshërritur, i lirë dhe vendas (jo udhëtar). All-llahu xhele shanuhu thotë: 
*O ju që keni besuar, kur bëhet thirrja për namaz, ditën e xhuma, nxitoni me zell për aty ku përmendet All-llahu (dëgjojeni hutben, faleni namazin), dhe lëreni tregtinë (dhe çdo punë tjetër). Kjo është shumë më e dobishme për ju, veç sikur ta dinit! (El-Xhumua, 9)*

Transmetohet se Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: *Falja e pesë kohëve të namazit dhe xhumaja deri në xhumanë e ardhshme i shlyejnë mëkatet (e vogla) që bëhen mes tyre. (Muslimi)*
Namazin e xhumasë nuk e kanë obligim: gratë, fëmijët dhe të sëmurët, të cilëve u vështirësohet gjendja nëse shkojnë në namaz të xhumasë, dhe udhëtarët.

----------


## Dritë

*Disa rregulla të ditës së xhuma*  

1. Leximi i sures Sexhdeh dhe Insan në namazin (farzin) e sabahut të ditës së xhuma.

Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra se ka thënë: *I Dërguari i Allahut në sabahun e ditës së xhuma lexonte suret Sexhde dhe Insan (Transmeton Buhariu).*

2. Të shtuarit e salavateve mbi të Dërguarin (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) natën e xhumasë dhe gjatë ditës.

Transmetohet nga Eus ibn Eus se i Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: *Vërtet një nga ditët tuaja më të mira është dita e xhumas. Në këtë ditë është krijuar Ademi (alejhi selam) dhe në të ka vdekur; në këtë ditë do t`i fryhet surit (do të jetë Dita e Kiametit) dhe në këtë ditë do të ringjallen njerëzit, prandaj shtoni salavatet ndaj meje (Transmetojnë: Nesaiu, Ahmedi dhe Ebu Daudi. Hadithin e ka bërë sahih shejh Albani) .
*
I Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thotë *Ai i cili dërgon salavat mbi mua një herë, për të dërgon salavat Allahu dhjetë herë (Transmeton Muslimi)*



3. Marrja gusul (të pastruarit) në ditën e xhuma.

I Dërguari i Allahut (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thotë: *Të pastruarit në ditën e xhuma është obligim për çdo të rritur (që ka hyrë në moshën madhore), gjithashtu edhe përdorimi i misvakut (pastrimi i dhëmbëve) dhe e erërave të mira (parfumeve)(Transmeton Muslimi)*

Përdorimi i parfumeve dhe erërave të mira. 
Argumenti për këtë është hadidhi i mësipërm.

Të pastruarit e dhëmbëve. 
Kjo bëhet me misvak ose me furçë të dhëmbëve. Shiko hadithin për gusulin.

Arritja në xhami për të falur xhumanë sa më herët. 
I Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thotë: *Kur të vijë dita e xhumasë në çdo derë të xhamisë qëndrojnë engjëj që i shënojnë ata që arrijnë në të një nga një dhe kur ulet imami i mbyllin shënimet dhe afrohen për të dëgjuar. Shembulli i atij që arrin më herët është sikurse të flijojë (bëjë kurban) një deve, ndërsa shembulli i atij qe vjen pas tij sikurse të flijojë një lope, pastaj një dele, pastaj një pulë dhe kush arrin në kohën e fundit është sikur të jepte një vezë. (Muslimi)*

Sfrytëzimi i kohës para hipjes së imamit në hytbe me namaz (nafile) dhe dhikër. 
I Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thotë: *Kush pastrohet ditën e xhuma dhe vjen në xhami e falet derisa të hipë imami në hutbe, pastaj e dëgjon imamin me vëmendje deri në fund, pastaj falet me të (farzin e xhumase), i falen atij mëkatet deri në xhumanë e javës së ardhshme dhe tri ditë më shumë. (Muslimi)*

Ndalimi i bisedës me shokun gjatë hutbes. 
Prej atij momenti që imami të hipë në hutbe nuk lejohet biseda, derisa të zbresë nga ajo, edhe nëse shoku i afërt bisedon me dikë, nuk lejohet tërheqja e verejtjes. I Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thotë: *Nëse i thua shokut tënd ditën e xhuma kur imami është në hutbe: Hesht! Vetëm se ke thënë fjalë të kotë. (Buhariu)* 

Leximi i sures Kehf në atë ditë. 
I Dërguari (Paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të!) thotë: *Kush lexon suren Kehf ditën e xhuma, do ti bëhet dritë atij Ditën e Kiametit prej nënkëmbëve të tij deri në qiellin e lartë dhe do ti falen mëkatet deri në xhumanë tjetër.(Hadithi është i vërtet. Transmetojnë: Hakimi, Bejhakiu dhe Darimiu.)
*


_Përgatiti: Alaudin Abazi_

----------


## Dritë

*Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra se ka thënë: I Dërguari i Allahut në sabahun e ditës së xhuma lexonte suret Sexhde dhe Insan (Transmeton Buhariu).*

----------


## Dritë

*Transmetohet se Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë: Kush e lexon suren El-Kehf ditën e xhuma, e mbulon drita prej këmbëve e deri në kupën qiellore, dritë që do të ndriçojë në Ditën e Gjykimit, dhe i falen të gjitha mëkatet (e vogla) midis dy xhumave. Hakimi.*

----------


## Dritë

Pasi shfletova pak forumin e pash qe per diten e xhuma mungonte nje teme vecmas prandaj edhe e hapa kete. 

Le te sherbeje si perkujtues dhe motivues qe gjith ta ndjekin kete obligim dhe kenaqesi.

*All-llahu s.v.t ua pranofte namazin e xhumase dhe ju shperblefte.*
Kush ka kohe le te shkruaje ne kete teme ndasht per hutbet e xhumase te cilet mbahen ne xhamite ku shkoni, e ndasht te sjelle ndonje informate te dobishme per tjeret. 


Selam aleikum wr wb

----------


## Disa

Ne diten e xhumas eshte nje kohe qe ALLAHU nuk na kthen lutjet mbrapa,andej o vellezer dhe motra shfrytezojeni kete dite me lutje,dhe ndoshta jemi prej atyre qe ALLAHU nuk na refuzone lutjet.Amin

----------


## Dritë

*Nga Evs b.Evsi radijall-llahu anhu transmetohet se ka thënë: I Dërguari i All-llahut sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem ka thënë: Dita juaj më e vlefshme është dita e xhuma, prandaj shtoni mbi mua atë ditë salavatin. Me siguri, salavatet tuaja do të më paraqiten. Shokët e tij kanë thënë: O i Dërguari i All-llahut, si do të të paraqiten ty salavatet tona, kur ti do të kalbesh? Transmetuesi ka thënë: (Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem ) Thotë: Belite. (Muhammedi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem ) ka thënë: Vërtet trupat e Pejgamberëve janë haram (të ndaluar) për tokën.
 (Ebu Davudi me sened sahih)*

----------


## uvejsa

> Dita juaj më e vlefshme është dita e xhuma, prandaj shtoni mbi mua atë ditë salavatin.


Sala'Allahu alejhi we selem.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Selma*

Esselamu Alejkum we Rahmetullah  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

*Dita e Xhuma*

Do shtoja edhe diqka per ditene  xhuma, pasi qe drita i paska thene te gjitha.

Allahu teala diten e xhuma e ka krijuar posaqerisht per muslimanet. Pas namazit te xhumas kush te doj eshte i lire te shkoj te punojë. Tregtia ne kohen e namazit te xhumas eshte gjynah. Ibadetet qe behen ne diten e xhuma kan te paktern dyfishin e sevapeve te ibadeteve te bera ne ditet e tjera.

Edhe gjynahet qe behen ne kete dite shkruhen dyfish. Dita e premte eshte më me vler se nata e premte.

Disa hadithe:  *"Ashtu si iu dha dita e shtune izraeliteve, dita e dielle te krishtereve, dita e xhuma iu dha muslimaneve. Ne kete dite per muslimanet ka shum te mira"

"Kur nje besimtar gezohet se ka ardhur dita e xhuma, deri ne diten e kijametit merr aq shum sevape ne ditë sa vetem Allahu e di shumen e tyre"*

>>>

----------


## fisniku-student

*Dita e Xhuma* 

Nr. 2

Hadith: 
*
"Besimtaret qe vdesin vdesin ne diten e Xhma marrin sevapin e nje shehidi dhe nuk i provojnë mundimet e Varrit"*
*
"Dita më me vlerë eshte dita e xhuma. Dita e xhuma eshte më me vler se ditet e bajramit dhe se dita e Hashures. E xhumaja eshte festa e besimtareve ne kete botë dhe ne Ahiret"*
*
"Atij qe cdo ditë te xhuma viziton varrin e Nënës dhe te Babait, ose te njerit nga keto, i falen gjynahet. E ka quar ne vend detyren si femijë"*

----------


## fisniku-student

*Dita e Xhuma*

_Nr. 3_

Hadithe:

*"Nëse nje musliman merr gusull (pastron e gjith trupin) dhe shkon te fal xhuman, i falen gjynahet e nje jave dhe merr sevape per cdo hap qe bën"

"Nje njeri qe pret thonjët e tij ne ditën e xhuma eshte i ruajtur nga fatkeqësit e nje jave"

"E premtja eshte haxhi i të varfërve dhe festa e besimtareve. Edhe ne Xhennet eshte festë. Dita me e mire dhe me e nderuar eshte dita e xhuma"*

----------


## Dritë

Çdo herë e lexojmë kaptinën Kehf ditën e xhuma, por për fat të keq shumica nuk e dinë urtësinë dhe mirësinë e leximit të saj.

Realiteti është se shumë është folur për këtë sure të Kuranit, e unë kam zgjedhur tiu sjellë shkurtimisht diçka të bukur rreth saj

Kurani është fjalë e Allahut të Lartësuar që i ka zbritur Muhamedit alejhi selam, dhe ajo është një mrekulli e përjetshme. Muhamedi alejhi selam ka thënë: më i mirë prej jush është ai që mëson Kuranin dhe ua mëson të tjerëve.

Të mësojmë më shumë rreth kësaj sure

Surja Kehf është sure Mekase dhe është njëra nga pesë suret që fillojnë me Elhamdulilah - falënderimi i takon Allahut, e ato janë: Fatiha, Enam, Kehf, Sebe dhe Fatir.

Në këtë sure janë përmendur katër tregime Kuranore e ato janë:

a) Banorët e shpellës;
b) Pronari i dy kopshteve;
c) Musau dhe Hidri alejhima selam; dhe
d) Dhulkarnejni.

Kjo sure ka mirësi të cilat na ka treguar Muhamedi, alejhi selam në një hadith ku thotë:

a) Kush e lexon suren Kehf natën e xhuma, i bëhet dritë (në një distancë) prej tij deri në Qabe. (Transmeton Darimiu )

b) Kush e lexon suren Kehf ditën e xhuma, i bëhet dritë atij ndërmjet dy xhumave.. (Transmeton Hakimi dhe Bejhekiu )

Katër tregimet e surës Kehf i lidhë një bosht kryesorë e ato janë katër sprovat në këtë botë:

a) Sprova në fe (tregimi i banorëve të shpellës).
b) Sprova në pasuri (tregimi i pronarit të dy kopshteve).
c) Sprova në dituri (tregimi i Musës dhe Hidrit ).
d) Sprova në pushtet (tregimi i Dhulkarnejnit).

Këto sprova janë të rënda mbi njerëzit dhe lëvizësi kryesorë i tyre është djalli i cili i zbukuron këto sprova, për këtë ka ardhur ajeti kuranor: 

Dhe kur u thamë engjujve "përuluni Ademit, e ata iu përulën përpos Iblisit. Ai ishte nga xhinët, prandaj nuk respektoi urdhërin e Zotit të vet. Vallë, a në vend Timin do ta merrni për mik atë dhe pasardhësit e tij, ndërsa ata janë armiq tuaj?"

Për këtë Muhamedi, alejhi selam ka thënë se kush e lexon këtë e ka mbrojtur Allahu nga sprova e Dexhallit sepse ai vjen me këto katër sprova tek njerezit.

Muhamedi, alejhi selam në namaz kërkonte mbrojtje nga këto katër gjëra, e njëra nga këto ishte edhe mbrojtja nga Dexhalli.

Të gjitha tregimet e kaptinës Kehf flasin për njërën nga këto katër sprova, e pas saj vjen mbrojtja nga ato:

1- Sprova në fe: tregimi i djelmoshave që kanë ikur nga mbreti i padrejtë për të ruajtur fenë e tyre dhe kështu ia mësyen shpellës ku dhe aty u ndodhi mrekullia, djelmoshat qëndruan 309 vite .

Allahu ka thënë: 

Përkufizoje veten tënde me ata që lusin Zotin e tyre mëngjes e mbrëmje, e që kanë për qëllim kënaqësinë (razinë) e Tij, dhe mos i hiq sytë e tu prej tyre e të kërkosh bukurinë e kësaj bote dhe mos iu bind atij që ia kemi shmangur zemrën e tij prej përkjtimit ndaj Nesh dhe i është dhënë epshit të vet, pse puna e tij ka mbaruar. E ti thuaj: E vërteta është nga Zoti juaj, e kush të dojë, le të besojë, e kush të dojë, le të mohojë. Ne kemi përgaditur për jobesimtarët zjarr që muret e tij (të flakës) i rrethojnë ata, e nëse kërkojnë shpëtim, ndihmohen me një ujë si katran që përzhit fytyrat. E shëmtuar është ajo pije, e vend i keq është ai. Sure Kehf, 28-29.

Mbrojtja nga sprova në fe arrihet me shoqëri të shëndoshë dhe përkujtim të botës tjetër.

2- Sprova në pasuri: tregimi i pronarit të dy kopshteve të cilit Allahu i ka dhënë çdo gjë, mirëpo ai mohoi dhuntitë e Allahut dhe ringjalljen, kështu që Allahu ia shkatërroi ato.

Pastaj vjen mbrojtja nga kjo sprovë: 

E ti (Muhamed) paraqitjau atyre shembullin e kësaj bote që ëshë si një ujë (shi) që Ne e lëshojmë nga qielli, e prej tij bima e tokës zhvillohet e shpeshëtohet sa që përzihet mes vete, e pas pak ajo bëhet byk (pas tharjes) që e shpërndajnë erërat. All-llahu ka fuqi për çdo send. Pasuria dhe fëmijët janë stoli e kësaj bote, kurse veprat e mira (frtyi i të cilave është i përjetshëm) janë shpërblimi më i mirë te Zoti yt dhe janë shpresa më e mirë. Kehf 45-46

Mbrojtja nga sprova në pasuri arrihet me kuptimin e realitetit të kësaj bote dhe përkujtimin e botës tjetër.

3- Sprova në dituri: tregimi i Musës me Hidrin, Musa, alejhi selam mendonte se është më i dituri në tokë, e Allahu e inspiroi se dikush është më i ditur se ai, pastaj shkoi ta takoj dhe të mësoj prej tij, por nuk mundi të bëjë durim në atë që Hidri vepronte sepse nuk e kuptonte urtësine e veprimeve të tij, sepse ai shikonte vetëm anën e jashtme.

Vjen ajeti i mbrojtjes nga kjo sprovë: 
(Musai) Tha: Në dashtë Allahu, do të shohësh se do të jem i durueshëm dhe nuk do të kundërshtoj ty asgjë! Kehf 69

Mbrojtja nga sprova në dituri është modestia dhe të mos biesh në kurthin e vetëpëlqimit.

4- Sprova në pushtet: tregimi i Dhulkarnejnit i cili ishte mbret i drejtë dhe që posedonte dituri, lëvizte prej lindjes në perëndim thirrte në rrugën e Allahut dhe përhapte të mirën, derisa arriti tek një popull i cili frikohej nga sulmi i Jexhuxhëve dhe Mexhuxhëve, i ndihmoi në ndërtimin e pengesës për ti parandaluar ata, dhe ajo ende vazhdon të jetë e ngritur edhe sot.

Vjen ajeti i mbrojtjes: 
Thuaj: A t'ju tregojmë për më të dëshpruarit në veprat e tyre? Ata janë veprimi i të cilëve u asgjësua në jetën e kësaj bote, e megjithatë ata mendojnë se janë kah bëjnë mirë. Kehf 103-104

Mbrojtja nga sprova në pushtet është me sinqeritet për Allahun në punë dhe duke përkujtuar botën tjetër.

Përfundimi i kaptinës: ajeti i fundit nga kaptina Kehf i kushton rëndësi mbrojtjes së plotë nga sprovat duke përkujtuar botën tjetër: 
Thuaj: Unë jam vetëm njeri, sikurse ju, mua më shpallet se vetëm një Zot është Zoti juaj, e kush është që e shpreson takimin e Zotit të vet, le të bëjë vepër të mirë, e në adhurimin ndaj Zotit të tij të mos përziejë askë. Kehf 110

Atëherë të punojmë punë të mira dhe të sinqerta për Allahun ashtu që të na pranohen.

Përshtati: Valdet KAMBERI

----------


## Dritë



----------


## tetovarja87

“DITA MË E MIRË, NË TË CILËN KA LINDUR DIELLI ËSHTË DITA E XHUMASË”
Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem ka thënë:
“Dita më e mirë, në të cilën ka lindur dielli është dita e xhumasë. Në këtë ditë Allahu e ka krijuar Ademin, në këtë ditë e futi në xhenet, po në këtë ditë e nxori atë nga xheneti. Kijameti do të ndodh në ditën e xhumasë.” [Transmeton Muslimi]


O Zot lësho qetësi dhe lumturi mbi shpirtrat tanë...
Per hajër Xhumaja.

Selam alejkum Drite,falemdnerit per keto shkrime qe na sjell ketu,Zoti te shperblefte...

----------


## ramazan_it

*Dita e Xhuma - Festë e Javës* 



Lexues të ndëruar, në këtë fletushkë në pika të shkurtëra do të njiheni me veçoritë, vlerat dhe dispozitat e shumta për Ditën e Xhuma. Por para se të filloj t'i tregoj këto pika, të njihemi shkurtimisht me festat e muslimanëve. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] pas hixhretit nga Mekja në Medine mori dhe filloi t'ua mundësoj muslimanëve dhe t´u sqaronte për parregullsinë e disa veprimeve të tyre te cilat zakonisht ata i praktikuan ne xhahilijjet, e të cilët ishin në kundërshtim më besimin islam. Duke asgjësuar vlerën e veprimeve të xhahilijetit, lslami muslimanëve u ofroi zëvendësim me dispozitat dhe festat e lslamit. Shembuj tipik për këtë janë Bajrami i Ramazanit (Fitër-Bajramit) dhe Kurban Bajrami. 

 Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lemJ i kishte hasur besimtarët e Medines se si në dy ditët e caktuara i festonin ngadhnjimet e tyre të xhahilijetit duke i përkujtuar ato. 

 Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] me të parë këtë deklaroi dhe tha:

*"All-llahu këto dy ditë ua ka zëvendësuar me më të mira se këto, ato janë Bajrami i Ramazanit dhe Kurban Bajrami."* [Ebu Davudi]

 Të nderuar lexues, në këtë mënyrë All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ditët e argëtimit të shfrenuar të shejtanit, muslimanëve ua zëvendësoi me ditët, me të cilat ata të lumtur për shkak përmbushjes së përulësisë ndaj All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], e madhërojnë, e falënderojnë dhe kërkojnë falje prej Tij. Prandaj, lexues të nderuar, ne muslimanët i kemi tri festa të cilat i fëstojmë. Dy prej tyre i festojmë një herë në vit, ndërsa e treta përsëritet çdo javë, kjo është Dita e Xhuma. Ditë të cilën muslimanët e festojnë çdo javë.

 All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] musimanëve ua ka përcaktuar kryerjen e pesë namzeve gjatë ditës dhe natës. Në fund të javës, ne muslimanët tubohemi të gjithë së bashku, ditën e xhuma ta kurorëzojmë dhe ta festojmë përulësinë ndaj All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala], duke e kryer namazin e xhumasë së bashku, dhe kjo është arsye tejet me rëndësi që kjo ditë për ne të jetë festë javore.


*VEÇORITE E DITËS SË XHUMA*


 -Nga veçoritë e kësaj dite është se kjo ditë feste përsëritet çdo javë, dhe në këtë ditë është i ndaluar agjërimi tek, d.m.th. agjërimi vetëm ditën e xhuma. 

 Transmetohet nga Pëjgambëri [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] se ka thënë: 

* "Me të vërtetë dita e xhumasë është ditë feste, dhe ditën e festës mos e bëni ditë agjërimi përveç nëse ia bashkangjet një ditë para ose pas."* [Transmeton Ahmedi me sened sahih]

 - Veçori e ditës së xhuma gjithashtu është edhe leximi i sures Sexhde dhe Insan në namazin e sabahut, sepse Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i ka lëxuar në këtë ditë siç transmeton Buhariu.

 - Veçori e ditës së xhuma është shpejtimi sa më herët për në xhami dhe larja (gusli). Pejgambëri [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: 

*"Kush lahet (mërr gusul) ditën e xhuma, pastaj shkon në xhami është sikur të ketë therur një devë (kjo është në kohën e parë), pastaj kush shkon në kohën e dytë është sikur të ketë therur një lopë dhe kush shkon në kohën e trëtë sikur të ketë therur një dash dhe kush shkon në kohën e katërt është sikur të ketë therur një pulë e ai që shkon i fundit, pra në kohën e pestë është sikur të ketë falur një ve. Kur të del imami prezëntojnë melaiket dhe dëgjojnë përmëndjen e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala]"* [Transmeton Buhariu]

* Sqarim i hadithit*

 Momenti i shkuarjes së hershme në ditën e xhuma fillon menjëherë pas zenitit të diellit (kohës së fillimit të namazit të drekës), ndërsa përfundon me qëndrimin e imamit në mimber. Po ashtu koha për të cilën mendohet nuk kufizohet vetëm në kohën në të cilën ne e njohim, porse me këtë dëshirohet të tregohet për një periudhë të caktuar kohore.

 - Nga veçoritë e ditës së xhuma është se në të ka një kohë në të cilën All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] i përgjigjët lutjes së besimtarit. 

 Transmeton Ebu Hurejra [radijall-llahu anhu] se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

* "Në ditën e xhuma ka një moment në të cilin nëse muslimanët e kalojnë në namaz, dhe i luten All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala] për nevojat e tyre, All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] me të vërtetë do t'ua japë. Atëherë Pëjgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] tregoi me gishta se kjo kohë ndodhet në një periudhë tejet të shkurtër."*

 - Prej veçorive të ditës së xhuma është edhe të përcjellurit e shpeshtë të salavateve Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. 

 Thotë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]:

*"Dita më e zgjedhur e javës është dita e xhuma. Përpiquni që në këtë ditë të më përcjellni sa më shumë salavate ngase ato salavate do të më prezentohen." Të pranishmit e pyetën: " O Pejgamber i All-llahut, si do të prezentohet, kur trupi yt atëhere do të jetë i shndërruar në pluhur?" Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] tha: " All-llahu ia ka ndaluar tokës t'i dëmtojë trupat e pejgamberëve të All-llahut."*  [Ebu Davudi dhe Nesaiu]


 - Gjithashtu nga veçoritë e ditës së xhuma është leximi i sures Kehf, natën e xhuma ose ditën e xhuma. 

 Transmetohet prej Seid el-Hudriut se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: 

* "Kush e lexon kaptinën Kehf ditën e xhuma, do ta ndriçojë drita (nuri) mes dy xhumave."* [Hakimi]

 - Po ashtu nga veçoritë e ditës së xhuma është se mu këtë ditë do të bëhet kijameti. Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë:

*" Nuk do të bëhet kijameti përveç së ditën e xhuma..."* [Muslimi]

 Këto ishin disa veçori me të cilat dallohet dita e xhuma. E për vlerën e kësaj dite gjithashtu do të përmendim disa fjalë të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]

* VLERA E DITËS SË XHUMA*


 Nga vlera e ditës së xhuma është shkuarja në këmbë dhe më herët në xhami. Transmetohet prej Eus bin Eusit [radijall-llahu anhu], se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: 

*" Kush pastrohef ditën e xhuma dhe rregullohet sa më mirë që është e mundshme, dhe shpejton sa më herët që është e mundshme, e shkon në këmbë e jo duke kalëruar, pastaj i afrohet imamit, e përcjell hutbën me vëmëndje pa kurrfarë lëvizje të palejueshme (më gjymtyrë ose me gojë) do të ketë shpërblim sikur të jetë falur tërë vitin."* [Ahmedi dhe Ebu Davudi]

 Nga vlerat e ditës së xhuma është se All-llahu [subhanehu ve teala] ia fal robit të vet mëkatet që i ka bërë ndërmjet dy xhumave. T

 ransmetohet nga Selman el-Farisiu [radijall-llahu anhu] se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë:

*"Kush lahet ditën e xhuma dhe pastrohet sa më mirë që është, i lyen flokët me vaj ose parfumoset, pastaj shkon dhe nuk i ndan dy vetë (në saff), pastaj fal atë që i është përcaktuar, pastaj hesht deri sa imami e mbaron hutbën, i falet ajo që e ka bërë ndërmjet kësaj dhe xhumasë së kaluar."*  [Buhariu]

 Nga hadithët e lartëpërmëndura mund të përfundohet, që sevabi i namazit të xhumasë është shumë i madh. 

 Kush e praktikon atë që e ka praktikuar Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] në namazin e xhumasë ka këto sevabe:

 - Për çdo hap të bërë deri në xhami, besimtari ka sevab sikur të ketë falur dhe agjëruar tërë vitin.
 - Ai i cili shkon më herët në xhami, për namazin e xhumasë, ka shpërblim sikur të kishtë thërur kurban madhësia e të cilit varet nga shpejtimi i tij në xhami.
 - Mëkatet ndërmjet dy xhumave falen.
 - Melekët ua shënojnë falësve sevabet për shkak të kryerjes së namazit të xhumasë.



*DISPOZITAT E SHERIATIT PËR NAMAZIN E XHUMASË*


 Dispozita ë ditës së xhuma është farz ajn (obligim përsonal) për çdo besimtar të mençur dhe moshërritur, me përjashtim të robit, gruas, fëmijës, të sëmurit dhe udhëtarit.

 Nëse dita e xhuma bie në po të njëjtën ditë me festën e Bajramit, dispozita e sheriatit është si vijon. 

 Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra [radijall-llahu anhu] se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka thënë: 

* " Në këtë ditë janë përputhur dy festa, dhe kush dëshiron mund të mos e fal xhumanë, ne do t'i bashkojmë (Bajramin dhe xhumanë me vetëm një namaz në kohën e namazit të Bajramit)"* [Transmetojnë Hakimi dhe lbni Maxhe] 

 Imam Sheukani konsideron se duhet falur xhumanë, edhe përkundër asaj se e ka falur namazin e Bajramit, mirëpo ai gjithashtu konsideron se lejohet mosfalja e namazit të xhumasë atë ditë. Ai që e shqyrton në mënyrë studioze këtë çështje do të shohë se ata që nuk e kanë falur namazin e Bajramit janë të obliguar të falin namazin e xhumasë, e nësë këtë nuk e arrijnë, p.sh. për shkak të mosardhjës së imamit, atëhërë duhet ta fal namazin e drekës.

 Dispozita e sheriatit për atë që arrin në rekatin e dytë në namazin e xhumasë, është si vijon:

 Kush arrin një rëkat të namazit të xhumasë, ai e ka arritur tërë namazin e xhumasë, e kush arrin më pak se një rekat ai duhët të falë katër rekatë (farz) të drekës.

 Nga ibni Umeri [radijall-llahu anhu] transmetohet se Pejgambëri [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka hënë: 

*" Kush arrin një rekat të namazit të xhumasë dhe të ndonjë namazi tjetër le ta falë edhe rekatin tjetër, ngase namazi i tij është në regull.*" [Nesai, lbni Maxhe dhe Darekutni] 

 Pra, lëxuës të nderuar me këtë hadith të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dëshmohet se, ai i cili arrin rekatin e dytë të namazit të xhumasë ka arritur tërë namazin e xhumasë, edhe përkundër faktit se ai nuk ka prezentuar në hutbe.

* Çfarë duhët falur pas xhumasë?*


 Pas namazit të xhumasë është sunnet të falen katër rekatë. 

 Argument për këtë është hadithi që transmeton Ebu Hurejra [radijallahu anhu] prej Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i cili ka thënë: 

*"Kur dikush prej jush e falë namazin e xhumasë, pas kësaj le t'i falë katër rëkate."* [Muslimi]

 Këto katër rëkatë duhët falur dy nga dy, ngase Pejgambëri [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] thotë: 

*"Nafilja (namazi vullnetar) është dy nga dy."* [Ebu Davudi dhe lbën Hibbani]

 Gjithashtu këto katër rekate, duhet të falën në këtë mënyrë, pra dy nga dy, ashtu që bidatxhinjtë të mos mendojnë se ky është namazi i drekës. 

 Ky namaz vullnetar mund të falet edhe në shtëpi, sepse edhe kjo është praktikë e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] 

* ETIKA E HATIBIT (LIGJËRUËSIT)* 

 Prej etikës së hatibit në ditën e xhuma është: t'ju jep selam besimtarëvë kur të hip në mimber dhe të drejtohet me fytyrë kah ata.

* -Transmetohet nga Atau se Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] kur hipte në mimber drejtohej me fytyrë kah xhemati dhe thoshte Es-selamu alejkum.* [tran. Abdurrezaku]

 Po ashtu nga edebi (etika) e hatibit është të ulet në mimber para hutbes (fjalimit). 

 Transmetohet prej Muhammed ibën Omër ibën Alij se: *" Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ditën e xhuma me të hipur n ë mimber është ulur, dhe pasi që është ulur, muezini e ka dhënë Ezanin. Pasi që ka mbaruar ezani Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] ka filluar hutben. Pas hutbes së parë është ulur, pastaj është ngritur dhe ka mbajtur hutben e dytë. "*

 Mendimi i imam Ebu Hanifes, Malikut, Evzaiut dhe imam Ahmedit është se biseda gjatë hutbes është e ndaluar. 

 Ata këtë mendim e argumentojnë me fjalët e All-llahut [subhanehu ve teala]: 

* "Kur lexohët Kur'ani ju dëgjonie atë (me vëmëndje) dhe heshtni në nënyrë që të fitoni mëshirë"* [A'raf: 204]

 Gjithashtu këtë mëndim e argumentojnë me hadithin e Pejgamberit sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i cili thotë: 

*" Nëse njeriu shokut të vet afër tij i thotë hesht, do të gabonte dhe do ta humbte shpërblimin e xhumasë."* [Buhariu dhe Muslimi] 

 Po ashtu edhe hadithi të cilin e transmeton Ebu Derdaja [radijall-llahu anhu] në të cilin thuhet: 

*" Ditën e xhuma kam hyrë në mesxhid të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sellem], dhe ai duke qenë në hutbe filloi kaptinën Et-Teube, dhe më pyeti Ubejj ibën Ka'bi kur është shpallur kjo sure? Ubejji nuk mu përgjigj në pyetje. Kur përfunduam namazin e pyeta përse nuk mu përgjigje? Ai më tha: ti sot, ke humbur shpërblimin e namazit tënd. Unë lidhur me këtë e pyeta Pejgamberin [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] i cili më tha: Ubejji ka thënë të vërtëtën."* [Bejhakiu]

* DISA FJALË PËR BISEDËN GJATË HUTBES* 


- Ndalohet biseda kur imami është në mimber. 

 - Kush hyn në xhami derisa imami mban hutben nuk i lejohët të jap selam. Mirëpo nëse dikush edhe përkundër kësaj jep selam është lënë zgjidhja që t'i përgjigjët me shenjë ose të mos i përgjigjet fare ose t'i përgjigjet me selam në vete e jo me zë. 

 - Kur hatibi e përmend emrin e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sellem], dëgjuesit i lejohet që të dërgojë salavatë në vete. 

 - Kur dikush tështitët gjatë kohës së hutbes, i lejohet atij të përmend All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] në vete. 

 - Kur hatibi përmend ajete që bëjnë fjalë për Xhehennemin, dëgjuesit i lejohet që të kërkojë mbrojtjë nga zjarri, e po ky rregull vlen edhe për istigfarin (kërkimin e faljes). 

 - Nëse hatibi bën dua lejohet që dëgjuesi në vete të thotë Amin. 

 - Është e lejuar biseda gjatë kohës së hutbës në rast të shpëtimit të njëriut të verbër, tërheqjes së vërejtjes nga gjarpëri, akrepi, zjarri ose diç tjetër në xhami në mënyrë që të eliminohet dëmi. 


* ETIKA E ULJES NË XHAMI DITËN E XHUMA* 


 - Para se të ulemi në xhami e kemi obligim që të falim dy rekate tehijjetul mesxhid. Argument për këtë është fjala e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] të cilën e transmeton Ebu Katade ku thotë: 

* " Nësë ndokush prej jush hyn në xhami le të mos ulet përderisa t'i falë dy rekatë."* [Buhariu dhe Muslimi]

 Po ashtu transmetohet prej Xhabir ibën Abdull-llahut [radijall-llahu anhu] i cili thotë: 

*" Derisa Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] mbante hutben e xhumasë, erdhi një njeri të cilin e pyeti Pejgambëri [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]: a je falur? Ai tha: jo. Ngritu dhe falu, tha Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]"* [Buhariu dhe Muslimi] 

 Ky hadith paraqet dëshmi të qartë se ai që vonohet në namazin e xhumasë dhe hyn në xhami gjatë mbajtjes së hutbes, është i obliguar të falë dy rekate edhe përkundër faktit se çdo aktivitet gjatë hutbes është i ndaluar. 

 - Të ulemi aty ku gjejmë vend të lirë. 

 - Mos t'i kalojmë njerëzit në saffe dhe mos t'i shqetësojmë ata. 

 - Të mos ia kthejmë hatibit shpinën ose krahun derisa ai është në mimber, ndërsa hutbeja është duke u zhvilluar. 

*DISA GABIME QË I BËJNË IMAMËT PARA, GJATË DHE PAS HUTBES* 


Prej gabimeve të imamit mund t'i përmendim: 

- Zgjatja e hutbes dhe shkurtimi i namazit, kurse sunnet është pikërisht e kundërta. 

 - Duaja e imamit menjëherë pas ngjitjes së tij në mimber me duar kah kibla, dhe duke ia kthyer shpinën xhematit dhe mospërshëndetja e tij me selam, që është nga sunneti. Shejhul-Islam ibnu Tejmijje rahimehullllah thotë:

" Duaja e imamit pas ngjitjes së tij në mimber nuk ka kurrfarë baze në sunnet". 

 - Mospërfillja dhe lënia anash e hutbes së Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] që zakonisht fillonte me fjalët: Innelhamdel-lilahi nahmeduhu ve nesteinuhu ve nestegfiruhu...dëri në fund. 

- Prej gabimeve evidente është edhe përfundimi i shpejtë i hutbës së dytë. 

 - Ngjitja e ngadalshme e imamit në mimber, zbritja e tij nga mimberi si dhe leximi i disa duave të posaçme gjatë këtij veprimi dhe ngritja e duarve kah kibla para hipjes në mimber nga ana e disa imamëve (All- llahu i udhëzoftë), që nuk transmetohen nga Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] 

 Për ngritjën e duarve nga ana e imamit gjatë duasë, Shejhul-Islam ibën Tejmijje thotë: 

*" Është e ndaluar që imami t'i ngrit duart gjatë hutbes, ngase Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] gjatë duasë në hutbe e ka lëvizur vetëm gishtin tregues të dorës së djathtë."* 

- Prëj gabimevë që bëhen është edhe ngritja e duarve nga ana e xhematit kur imami bën dua në hutbe. Thotë ibnu Abidin rahimehullllah, jurist i shkollës hanefite:

" Nëse e bëjnë këtë atëherë kanë gabuar'' [Hashjetul ibni Abidin 1/768]

 - Për ngritjen e duarve në dua gjatë kohës së qëndrimit të imamit ulur midis dy hutbeve, Rashid Rida thotë: 

" Ngritja e duarve në dua gjatë kohës së qëndrimit të imamit midis dy hutbeve nuk ka kurrfarë baze në sunnetin e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. Pra, xhemati duhet të bëjë dua në vete dhe të mos pengojë ndërmjet vete si dhe nuk duhet t'i ngrit duart. Kush vepron ndryshe nuk vepron sipas sunnetit të Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem], porse ata e kundershtojne sunnetin e tij, dhe më mirë është që gjatë hutbës të dëgjojnë dhe mendojnë rreth përmbajtjes së saj. Ky veprim i gabuar (ngritja e duarve) është risi (bidat)."

 - Prej gabimeve që bëhen është edhe* falja e namazit të drekës pas namazit të xhumasë*. Kurse më drejtë është që namazi i drekës të mos falet, sepse kështu ka vepruar Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe gjeneratat e para (selefus-salih)

Lusim All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] që këto fjalë t'u bëjnë dobi të gjithë muslimanëve dhe të njihen sa më mirë me ditën e xhuma- festën e javës, me dispozitat, vëçoritë, etikën e kësaj dite dhe të praktikojnë atë që ka bërë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe gjeneratat e para (selefus-salih) ditën e xhuma. Të largohen nga ato vepra të cilat nuk i ka bërë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] dhe gjeneratat e para se përndryshe çdo vepër që nuk e ka bërë Pejgamberi [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem] është bidat, kurse çdo bidat shpie në humbje e çdo humbje përfundon në zjarr. Lus All-llahun [subhanehu ve teala] që këtë punë ta bëjë të sinqertë për hirë të Tij dhe të gjithëvë të na udhëzojë që të vëprojmë në pajtim me Kur'anin e Madhëruar dhe Sunnetin e Pejgamberit [sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem]. All-llahu më së miri e din qëllimin, Ai neve na mjafton dhe është më i miri Mbështetës. 

Lutja jonë e fundit është: Falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut, Zotit të botëve.

 Esselamun alejkum

----------


## tetovarja87

'' O ju që besuat, kur bëhet thirrja për namaz, ditën e Xhumasë, ecni shpejt për aty ku përmendet All-llahu (dëgjojeni hutben, falnie namazin), e lini shitblerjen, kjo është më e dobishme për ju nëse jeni që e dini. E, kur të kryhet namazi, atëherë shpërndanu në tokë dhe kërkoni begatitë e All-llahut, por edhe përmendni shpeshherë All-llahun, ashtu që të gjeni shpëtim. Po, kur ata shohin ndonjë tregëti, ose ndonjë aheng mësyhen atje, kurse ty të lënë në këmbë. Thuaju: “Ajo që është te All-llahu është shumë më e mira se dëfrimi dhe tregëtia, e All-llahu është furnizuesi më i mirë.!'' {Xhumm'a, 9-11 }


( per Hajer xhumaja,Zoti na pranofte Namazin dhe Lutjet tona)

----------


## urtesia

> *Vlera e ditës së xhuma* 
> 
> 
> *Shkuarja sa më herët në xhami*
> 
> Transmetohet nga Ebu Hurejra, Allahu qoftë i kënaqur me të, se Pejgamberi salallahu alejhi ue selem ka thënë:* Në ditën e xhuma melekët qëndrojnë në dyert e çdo xhamie dhe i regjistrojnë një nga një (personat të cilët shkojnë për ta falur xhumanë). Kur imami ngjitet në minber, ata i mbyllin regjistrat dhe shkojnë të marrin pjesë në përmendjen e Allahut të Lartësuar. Ai që shkon më herët në xhuma, është sikur të ketë therur një deve, pastaj ai pas tij sikur të ketë therur një lopë, pastaj ai pas tij sikur të ketë therur një dele, ai pas tij sikur të ketë therur një pulë, ndërsa ai i fundit sikur t´i jetë falur një vezë. Buhariu dhe Muslimi.*
> 
> Dijetarët islamë kanë thënë se momenti i shkuarjes së hershme në ditën e xhuma fillon menjëherë pas zenitit të diellit (koha e fillimit të namazit të drekës) dhe përfundon me qëndrimin e imamit në minber.


Mendoj se dijetaret nuk e kane thene qe diten e xhuma te shkohet menjeher pas zeniit, sepse dallimi mesdeves dhe vezes do te shte vetem 40 min.
Dita exhuma fillon 40min paslindjes se diellit dhe jo rastesisht eshte thene se mund te lidhet me namzain e bajramit, ...

Pra:
- 4 ore para namazit te xhumase - sevapi sa nje deve;
- 3 ore para namazit te xhumase - sevapi sa nje lope;
- 2 ore para namazit te xhumase - sevapi sa nje dele;
- 1 ore para namazit te xhumase - sevapi sa nje pule;
- 0 ore para namazit te xhumase - sevapi sa nje veze;

Pasataj, kur eshte dielli ne zenit eshte e ndaluar falja nafile, kurse ps faljes se xhumase deri ne kohen e iqindise se dyte, kur hija eshte 2 oste mund te falet sa  te done besimtari..

----------


## urtesia

Transmtohet nga numer i madh i muhadithinjeve dhe fukahave se i derguri i Allahut xhsh, pejgamberi s.a.a.v ka thene:

" Para dhe pas farzit te xhumase, falni nga 4 rekate sunet te xhumase",
sunetii xhumase nuk eshte rekatejn dhe nuk falet nga 2 reqate.

Eshte e vertet se diten e xhuma nuk ka dreke,
por sikur qe edhe ju e cituat me siper: nese nuk e arin dot asnje reqate te farzit te xhumase,ateher ai person le te fale namazin e drekes.

Andaj, fetfate e ulemase per viset tona, konkretisht per shetet komuniste ku nuk plotesohet edhe sot e kesaj dite njeri nga shartet-kushtet e xhumase kane plotesar duke thene te falim plus 6 reqate , Kusht per te qene farz xhumaja ne nje vend ose shtet eshte qe kryetari i atij shteti te jete musliman dhe te punon me ligjet e Allahut xh,sh, e jo me ligjet e OKB, frances, anglise, shba-ve, rusise, kines, greqise, serbise e ku ta dij une.

Pra, na eshte terhjekur vemendja dhe na eshte thene qe me turp te falim 4 reqate ahiiri dhuhr - dreke e fundit, qe ta perkujtojme veten se akoma ne vendin tone nuk mbreteron ligji i Allahut xhsh. Por kursesi mos lihet pa fale namazi i xhumase.

- Me pas, nese hatibi i nje vendi semuret ose ndron jete ne momentin kur duhet te filloj hudbja, mjafton qe njeri nga xhemati te hyp ne mimber dhe 3 here te thote: elhamdulilah, elhamdulilah, elhamdulilah.; hudbja llogaritet e plote dhe mepas mund te falet edhe namazi i xhumase. Por nese ka ndonje qe i din rregullat e hudbes dhe e mban te tere, ajo do te ishte me mire.

----------


## ramazan_it

> Transmtohet nga numer i madh i muhadithinjeve dhe fukahave se i derguri i Allahut xhsh, pejgamberi s.a.a.v ka thene:
> 
> " Para dhe pas farzit te xhumase, falni nga 4 rekate sunet te xhumase",
> sunetii xhumase nuk eshte rekatejn dhe nuk falet nga 2 reqate.


Selam alejkum, Urtësia a ka mundësi me na e pru argumentin e fjalës së mësipërme se paska 4 rekate sunnet para xhumasë?

Kur ne e dimë se dijetarët kanë folë qartë se sunnet para xhumasë nuk ka:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
" Saktesohet nga Pejgamberi ( sal-Allahu alejhi ve sel-lem ) në shume hadithe se kur muslimani vjen në xhami për xhumanë ligjërohet për të që të falë rekate sa t’i japë mundësi All-llahu pa dalur imami ende dhe Pejgamberi ( sal-Allahu alejhi ve sel-lem ) nuk caktoi një numër të këtyre rekateve. Nëse fal dy ,katër apo më shumë rekate e gjitha kjo është e mirë dhe më e pakta janë dy rekate përshëndetëse për xhaminë. ’Ndërsa pas farzit të xhumasë ka sunete më e pakta janë dy rekate dhe më e shumta janë katër rekate, sipas hadithit: ” Kushdo prej jush që do të falet pas xhumasë le të falë katër.” ( Muslimi,Tirmidhi e të tjerë) dhe përcillet nga Pejgamberi ( sal-Allahu alejhi ve sel-lem ) se falte pas xhumasë në shtëpinë e tij dy rekate "
Marrë nga : ” Mexhmu’a fetaua ” - të shejh Bin Bazit ( rahimehullah ), vëll.12
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 Kurse, sa i përket asaj pas namazit të xhumasë është sunnet të falen katër rekatë. 

 Argument për këtë është hadithi që transmeton Ebu Hurejra [ radijallahu anhu ] prej Pejgamberi [ salAll-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem ] i cili ka thënë: 

*"Kur dikush prej jush e falë namazin e xhumasë, pas kësaj le t'i falë katër rëkate."* [ Muslimi] 

 Këto katër rëkatë duhët falur dy nga dy, ngase Pejgambëri [ salAll-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem ] thotë: 

*"Nafilja ( namazi vullnetar ) është dy nga dy."* [ Ebu Davudi dhe lbën Hibbani ]

 Gjithashtu këto katër rekate, duhet të falën në këtë mënyrë, pra dy nga dy, ashtu që të mos mendohet se ky është namazi i drekës. 

 Ky namaz vullnetar mund të falet edhe në shtëpi, sepse edhe kjo është praktikë e Pejgamberit [ sal-All-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem ]

----------

